# How To Install Android 4.0 Ice Cream Sandwich On Pc ? Would This Link Make The Port For Touchpad Easier?



## pmc3944 (Oct 20, 2011)

http://techsbot.com/...sandwich-on-pc/

The only operating systems listed are Windows, Mac and Linux....wasnt sure if the mod teams could work some magic with this or not, just thought I would share


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

You know the CM team are working on CM9, and most likely not a port of stock Ice Cream Sandwich to the Touchpad? And they wouldn't touch an SDK port when they've got all they need for a source port.


----------



## pmc3944 (Oct 20, 2011)

Didnt mean to step on any toes, the ports / builds are a bit over my head, just thought it was worth sharing, thanks for the feeback.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Nah no problem. I think that (for my phone at least) I'd have been able to port Gingerbread before there was CM7, but Ice Cream Sandwich seems very different. I know lots of devs are having difficulty. And for people that aren't dalingrin, any ports might be difficult, since he (and probably the rest of the team) are the only ones with working source. I'd just wait a while for CM9. Let them continue with 2.3 ROMs, then when it drops, we'll have a pretty good ROM.


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Any ICS thread made by any non CM team member should be instant ban.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

And why is that? What if said thread is extremely useful? What if said non CM team member was the one to port ICS? You can't assume that everyone who isn't porting Android is a noob.


----------



## pmc3944 (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn Toad, thats a bit harsh, i wasnt discrediting anyones work or anything like that, it was just a simple inquiry, calm the hell down dude


----------



## lukeskywacko (Aug 28, 2011)

i thought this was about installing ics natively on your x86 pc... not the emulator via sdk..


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

lukeskywacko said:


> i thought this was about installing ics natively on your x86 pc... not the emulator via sdk..


I did as well. The best way for non-developers to help developers is one of two things.

1. Have patience
2. Donate.


----------

